# 3g opaque heat transfer didnt transfer



## Mesach (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi ! I am new here in Forum.

I just wanna ask if what is the problem if the heatpress paper wasnt abled to transfer paper to the cloth.

I have white shirt for testing and 3G JET OPAQUE Heat Transfer paper, printed in mirror mode. I made it under 160/15 at first and 178/30 after checking that the design didnt stick. 

I also tried to place it on dark shirt but the transfer paper only stick in the Teflon sheet of the Heat press machine.

I really dont know what to do. Help please.

Here are the images for your reference:
https://ibb.co/fiJnv0
https://ibb.co/cthfF0
https://ibb.co/b0J98L


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

I have both 3G Opaque for darks and jpss for light colored shirts so i know this material..



1. What printer and model did you use for printing on this ?




1a. Printing on this paper i suggest All Pigment inks ,You can use dye based but they are not waterproof and dont hold as long as Pigment inks do according to the specs i have read before,so i stick with pigment and havent had any issues at all.





2. When printing on 3G Opaque you DONT print in reverse and its for Dark shirts only mainly. You may have printed it on the wrong side of the transfer which would cause a issue. Jpss which is for light colored shirts you do print in reverse. 


3. You have the temp correct and the press time is about 30 secs. with Medium to Firm Pressure which is about 60-70psi.



3a. What press are you using and are you sure your press is accurate on temp and pressure?




4. I will wait for your answers to each question i asked .


----------



## Mesach (Sep 6, 2018)

1. What printer and model did you use for printing on this ?
- I use Epson L120 with Pigment Ink




1a. Printing on this paper i suggest All Pigment inks ,You can use dye based but they are not waterproof and dont hold as long as Pigment inks do according to the specs i have read before,so i stick with pigment and havent had any issues at all. - Yes. I used pigment ink.





2. When printing on 3G Opaque you DONT print in reverse and its for Dark shirts only mainly. You may have printed it on the wrong side of the transfer which would cause a issue. Jpss which is for light colored shirts you do print in reverse. 
- WHAT? 3G JET OPAQUE IS FOR DARK ONLY? I tested it on White shirt and printed it in reversed (mirror).
- What Side should I print then? I printed on the blank part of the paper. 


3. You have the temp correct and the press time is about 30 secs. with Medium to Firm Pressure which is about 60-70psi. 
- I have no idea on this part of PSI? Is that a setting?



3a. What press are you using and are you sure your press is accurate on temp and pressure?

- I am using CUYI Heat PRess.. With pressure,I just close the holder. SHould I also add pressure, like Aside from the pressure given by the machine - i'll add more from my own strength.


4. I will wait for your answers to each question i asked .
- I really appreciate your help.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Your pictures show you are doing it all wrong!

With 3g Jet-Opaque you have to cut around your image (with scissors, or better still, a contour cutter) then carefully PEEL the image from the backing (or maybe use application tape) , lay it on your garment and press it with a cover sheet to protect your press. You do not reverse-print the image. 

With JPSS you DO reverse-print the image, cut around it, then lay it face-down on your garment, still attached to the backing sheet, and press it.


----------



## Mesach (Sep 6, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> Your pictures show you are doing it all wrong!
> 
> With 3g Jet-Opaque you have to cut around your image (with scissors, or better still, a contour cutter) then carefully PEEL the image from the backing (or maybe use application tape) , lay it on your garment and press it with a cover sheet to protect your press. You do not reverse-print the image.
> 
> With JPSS you DO reverse-print the image, cut around it, then lay it face-down on your garment, still attached to the backing sheet, and press it.


REALLY? OH GOD. THANK YOU FOR THAT. So, 3G jet opaque is for dark shirt right?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Mesach said:


> REALLY? OH GOD. THANK YOU FOR THAT. So, 3G jet opaque is for dark shirt right?



Yes. 3g Jet-Opaque for darks as it has a white underbase so that any white parts in your image will be printed correctly.


JPSS has a transpearent underbase so the colour of the garment will show through, so is only suitable for white, or very light coloured garments, where the garment colour will show through all the white parts of your image.


----------



## Mesach (Sep 6, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> Yes. 3g Jet-Opaque for darks as it has a white underbase so that any white parts in your image will be printed correctly.
> 
> 
> JPSS has a transpearent underbase so the colour of the garment will show through, so is only suitable for white, or very light coloured garments, where the garment colour will show through all the white parts of your image.


ALRIGHT! Thank you for the information. I really appreciate it.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

webtrekker said:


> Your pictures show you are doing it all wrong!
> 
> With 3g Jet-Opaque you have to cut around your image (with scissors, or better still, a contour cutter) then carefully PEEL the image from the backing (or maybe use application tape) , lay it on your garment and press it with a cover sheet to protect your press. You do not reverse-print the image.
> 
> With JPSS you DO reverse-print the image, cut around it, then lay it face-down on your garment, still attached to the backing sheet, and press it.







I was not able to open the images last night for some reason. Glad you were able to. It would of helped me in giving more info i missed... Thanks for jumping in Webtrekker...


----------

